# Lx5 Brush Hog



## conesville (May 10, 2010)

Blade Bolts Frozen up. Would like to confirm that the nuts from the top of the LX5 suppose to be able to be removed in a counterclockwise wise rotation . Been a while since I wanted to sharpen blades and tried with a large breaker bar even with a 2 foot pipe as an extension for leverage and after applying liquid wrench for a hour or so will not loosen. Any helpful answers are appreciated.,


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes these bolts are left-handed threads. Try CW rotation to break them loose.


----------

